# Rent Assistance



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi all,

Can anyone have idea about Rent Assistance facility by centrelink, how does it work, what i assume is that PR residents will get Rent Assistance on fortnightly bases, more detail is appriciated.

Thx!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

jovi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone have idea about Rent Assistance facility by centrelink, how does it work, what i assume is that PR residents will get Rent Assistance on fortnightly bases, more detail is appriciated.
> 
> Thx!


Even as a PR we were told that we would not get any assistance until we had been in the country for 2 years - not sure of that is still the case. Have you checked the centrelink website? Centrelink - Giving you options

Regards,
Karen


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

jovi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone have idea about Rent Assistance facility by centrelink, how does it work, what i assume is that PR residents will get Rent Assistance on fortnightly bases, more detail is appriciated.
> 
> Thx!


As far as I understand you will get no assistance from the government until you have been there 2 years. As a newcomer you haven't paid into the tax system, so shouldn't be entitled to any benefits.


----------



## jabba (Mar 8, 2008)

jovi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone have idea about Rent Assistance facility by centrelink, how does it work, what i assume is that PR residents will get Rent Assistance on fortnightly bases, more detail is appriciated.
> 
> Thx!


I believe there is a 2 yr wait after PR is granted for any centrelink benefits, so my advice is if you can't afford to pay for the move, save up and don't come til you can 'cos the help out there is pretty much none existant til you have been here for 2 yrs


----------



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

not another person who wants to go to another country and sponge of the government!!

you can always go to england! they give it to anyone over there!


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

jilkfree1978 said:


> not another person who wants to go to another country and sponge of the government!!
> 
> you can always go to england! they give it to anyone over there!


Mr. jilkfree1978 no need to Pull a long face about this matter, This is Fiesh and blood of human being to look for better and relax life and thats why u have moved or intended to from Japan to OZ, if Gov is providing some facilities so what the bad about to get them, ofcourse this will be from my and others TAX money dude, so better keep away if u don't know anything or u are deprived of it. 

Well all senior folks, as per advise of KAZ101 i have visited the centerlink website and what i found is 
"If you care for a child between 14% and less than 35% of the time you will not be entitled to Family Tax Benefit payments, but you may be eligible to receive Rent Assistance, a Health Care Card, Remote Area Allowance, Child Care Benefit and access to the lower threshold of the Medicare Safety Net."

so mean even some one is not entitle for Tax benifit A or B, one can still right away can get Rent Assistance and Health card facility, along with others mentioned aforesaid as a PR and other clauses. But pre-requesite is the provision of Rent agreemnt, and there is no 2 year compulsion, more insight if someone has gone through this.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

jovi said:


> Mr. jilkfree1978 no need to Pull a long face about this matter, This is Fiesh and blood of human being to look for better and relax life and thats why u have moved or intended to from Japan to OZ, if Gov is providing some facilities so what the bad about to get them, ofcourse this will be from my and others TAX money dude, so better keep away if u don't know anything or u are deprived of it.
> 
> Well all senior folks, as per advise of KAZ101 i have visited the centerlink website and what i found is
> "If you care for a child between 14% and less than 35% of the time you will not be entitled to Family Tax Benefit payments, but you may be eligible to receive Rent Assistance, a Health Care Card, Remote Area Allowance, Child Care Benefit and access to the lower threshold of the Medicare Safety Net."
> ...


I think you misunderstood the website, unless you have exceptional circumstances, you will still not be eligible for Rent Assistance.

Payments if you have a permanent residence visa

"most social security payments and concession cards, except Family Tax Benefit and Child Care Benefit, have a two year newly arrived resident's waiting period"


We're all looking for a better life in AU, but don't expect the government to give us handouts right away. If you are going there on a Skilled Migration Visa, then technically you have desirable skills, and should find a good job and earn good money which makes you ineligible for most benefits anyway, even if you had been there 2 years.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey Jovi cool down man.. everyone here has right to express their views. As I go thought centerlink website, I found the following:

Social security payments from Centrelink are only available to people who reside in Australia and are either Australian citizens or holders of permanent visas. In addition, most social security payments and concession cards, except Family Tax Benefit and Child Care Benefit, have a two year newly arrived resident's waiting period. There are some exemptions, e.g. refugee and humanitarian visa holders. There is no waiting period for family payments which help with the cost of bringing up children. Migrants also have immediate access to health care under Medicare.

I couldn't find much for rent assistance. In this case, It would be fine to contact centerlink directly and they would answer your queries. I agree with Matjones, it is presumed that once you migrate under Skilled migrant visa program, it is assumed that your skills are in Demand and you would be able to secure good job. 

Good Luck.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Hey Jovi cool down man.. everyone here has right to express their views. As I go thought centerlink website, I found the following:
> 
> Social security payments from Centrelink are only available to people who reside in Australia and are either Australian citizens or holders of permanent visas. In addition, most social security payments and concession cards, except Family Tax Benefit and Child Care Benefit, have a two year newly arrived resident's waiting period. There are some exemptions, e.g. refugee and humanitarian visa holders. There is no waiting period for family payments which help with the cost of bringing up children. Migrants also have immediate access to health care under Medicare.
> 
> ...



Thx Mr. India and matjones,

Ofcourse u both are very right, one shouldn't rely on the gov funding, we all are very capable person in our feilds and i believe myself in hardworking and believe that i could find my dream job overetheir, but i raise this question to get myself equiped all the possible way outs and benifits for the future hardship i could face while landing in OZlane:, 

But still i am not convinced 2 years waiting period for this Rent assistance, this is Centerlink who can only confirm this, if i got the more update i will do share here as expect others to do the same.

Good Luck!


----------



## jabba (Mar 8, 2008)

jilkfree1978 said:


> not another person who wants to go to another country and sponge of the government!!
> 
> you can always go to england! they give it to anyone over there!


AMEN to that and certainly concur re going to England, I also would not move my family halfway round the world unless I was sure I could support us all for however long it took, wasn't entitled to any benefits in the uk anyway and would rather work than claim them here or there


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

jovi said:


> Thx Mr. India and matjones,
> 
> Ofcourse u both are very right, one shouldn't rely on the gov funding, we all are very capable person in our feilds and i believe myself in hardworking and believe that i could find my dream job overetheir, but i raise this question to get myself equiped all the possible way outs and benifits for the future hardship i could face while landing in OZlane:,


Think positive and good things will happen.


----------

